# Dicodes stealth mode



## Chickenstrip (26/7/20)

I have a dicodes No.6 and can't tell if the device has a busted screen or if its just in stealth mode. Anyone know how to get it out of stealth mode?

Cheers, can't make sense of the manual.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (26/7/20)

https://www.cremedevape.com/Dicodes-No6
Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silo (26/7/20)

Press button 3 times?? Sorry, don't have the mod, but that is all I could decipher for you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silo (26/7/20)

With the iStick Pico it is apparently just holding - button and power button at the same time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (26/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I have a dicodes No.6 and can't tell if the device has a busted screen or if its just in stealth mode. Anyone know how to get it out of stealth mode?
> 
> Cheers, can't make sense of the manual.


Try 5 clicks off. If you see the “goodbye...” then the screen is working.
5 clicks back on and it should be out of stealth mode.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (26/7/20)

Christos said:


> Try 5 clicks off. If you see the “goodbye...” then the screen is working.
> 5 clicks back on and it should be out of stealth mode.


No matter which combination of buttons or amount of times I press the buttons. The screen stays dark. The mod does however fire and lock.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (26/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> No matter which combination of buttons or amount of times I press the buttons. The screen stays dark. The mod does however fire and lock.


Time for an upgrade

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (26/7/20)

Christos said:


> Time for an upgrade



It was just an attempt at a refurb. I've got other mods. But to ditch a €200 euro mod without giving it my all is just criminal.



Resistance said:


> https://www.cremedevape.com/Dicodes-No6
> Hope it helps



Thanks mate but I can't find what I need online. I need someone with experience.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (26/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> It was just an attempt at a refurb. I've got other mods. But to ditch a €200 euro mod without giving it my all is just criminal.
> 
> 
> Thanks mate but I can't find what I need online. I need someone with experience.


 Check what other screens might fit. Screens are all the same. It's the ribbon that makes it different.

I read they explained how the mod works hence me posting it. Sorry if it didn't work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (26/7/20)

Resistance said:


> Check what other screens might fit. Screens are all the same. It's the ribbon that makes it different.
> 
> I read they explained how the mod works hence me posting it. Sorry if it didn't work.



I don't believe they did. Not even the manual explains it clearly. I think it's down to a pinched ribbon wire or a failed screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (26/7/20)

There's a Facebook group if you do Facebook. Other than that. Sorry I read wrong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (26/7/20)

Have you tried reseating the ribbon cable? 
Almost certain its not in stealth mode if you dont get the hello/goodbye messages.
I had a look through the manual and it says nothing about stealth mode, even though the cremedevape site mentions stealth mode.
They also sell a BF60 spare screen for 8 GBP
https://www.cremedevape.com/epages/...tPath=/Shops/yxve46fvrnud/Products/DICODES-53

I'd first push button combinations before opening it up again.
If no luck, then remove the ribbon cable from the board and wipe with alcohol on an ear bud.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (26/7/20)

blujeenz said:


> Have you tried reseating the ribbon cable?
> Almost certain its not in stealth mode if you dont get the hello/goodbye messages.
> I had a look through the manual and it says nothing about stealth mode, even though the cremedevape site mentions stealth mode.
> They also sell a BF60 spare screen for 8 GBP
> ...



I have tried reseating both ribbons inside the mod. I haven't yet tried cleaning with alcohol. Sadly that screen is not the same as the one in the mod. Its a big square screen. But I've contacted dicodes for advice. I'll do the alcohol clean tomorrow and report back. 

Are these ribbons proprietary or can replacements be found locally?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz (26/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I have tried reseating both ribbons inside the mod. I haven't yet tried cleaning with alcohol. Sadly that screen is not the same as the one in the mod. Its a big square screen. But I've contacted dicodes for advice. I'll do the alcohol clean tomorrow and report back.
> 
> Are these ribbons proprietary or can replacements be found locally?


Nope, made in a subsidiary of dicodes, so basically inhouse.
You could probably check the ribbon for conductivity end to end with a meter.


> *MODS & ELECTRONICS – MADE IN GERMANY*
> Company dicodes, located in the former coal-mine area "Ruhrgebiet" in the mid-western part of Germany, is a leading developer and manufacturer of high-end-mods, like dicodes 2380, Dani Extreme, Telegonos and Tiny.
> 
> The complete electronic development (hard- and software) and design for all of our mods is created in-house. This makes very small sizes of the electronic possible, resulting in extremely short devices with very high efficiency at the same time. Our mission is to offer you truly high quality mods, which you will enjoy every single moment!
> ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (26/7/20)

blujeenz said:


> Nope, made in a subsidiary of dicodes, so basically inhouse.
> You could probably check the ribbon for conductivity end to end with a meter.



I think that's above my pay grade :/

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (26/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I think that's above my pay grade :/


Check the DNA screen,BB screen Or any other screen you have that looks the same. Who know you might get lucky

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chickenstrip (26/7/20)

Resistance said:


> Check the DNA screen,BB screen Or any other screen you have that looks the same. Who know you might get lucky



I'll post a pic tomorrow. There's more chance of me winning the lotto.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (26/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I'll post a pic tomorrow. There's more chance of me winning the lotto.


I'm holding my breath. Don't forget to inform us if you win...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------

